# Will BBS RC 80mm/56 center caps fit super RS?



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

I noticed they have the same size front and back and 3 prongs, has anyone tried the RC's caps on Super RS hexs?

Thanks,


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

I tried to put 80mm carbon ones in the Super RS hex nuts, no dice. I ended up cutting the prongs off and sealing the RC cap to the back of the original centres.


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

really? f---- it seems like nobody sells a replacement center cap. In the pics of the Carbon caps, it looks like there is a bit of a lip around the outside that would maybe keep it from fitting.

so you cuts the prongs off and sandwiched the face of the carbons onto the old ones? 

curious what this looks like do you have pics?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

The caps I got were luckily held together with doubleside tape so it was easy to cut them apart. Then I ground off the long tabs on the carbon caps and you'll see there's sort of a lower ring alternating with the tabs. Leave this and staple a piece of 80 grit sandpaper to a board. 

Take the back of your now split original black / gold Super RS cap and snap it into your hex cap. Drop the carbon cap in on top and see where it sits and that will show you how much you have to sand, this is totally trial and error but take it slow and you will get them to fit perfect.

Do all 4 carbon caps as a batch and line them up on a board or something to make sure they're all the same height. I found it helped a lot to rotate the cap a quarter turn with every stroke along the sandpaper, this prevents the sanding job from getting lopsided. This is way more annoying than it sounds, I had these things sanded and ready to glue in 20 mins or so.

When it's time to glue them up I taped off the face with blue masking tape, be careful here, for some reason a bit of carbon pieces came off with the tape, nothing noticeable but you will run your caps if you use anything stronger than light green 3M auto masking tape. 

Rough up up both mating surfaces with 80 grit and glue them together, press tight too to make sure the glue isn't adding any height. I used Seal-All, that's my favourite glue to use for exterior parts. Epoxy sucks, most of it turns into white rubbery crap if it stays wet for too long.

Below is a pic of the Super RS cap and RC carbon cap compared.


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

so it looks like the real difference is just the length of the rear tabs and how the cap seats lower or higher in the hex.

hmmmm great stuff, appreciate it. i'm gonna see if i can email bbs on their site just to see if anyone will respond, letting them know about the issue or see if they might be able to arrange a hook up with japan or ANYTHING. i figure it can't hurt.

will let you know if i get any 411.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Great thanks! BBS USA just started importing Super RS's so they may be able to source parts now. When I called in January they couldn't.


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

the guy from watercooled industries is quoting me as $45 a cap; which considering i'm pouring money into the powder, bolts, etc, i may just wait on caps or do what you did.

do you know is there a way to buff the plastic on the caps to a new luster? b/c if so, i could probably salvage 3 of my caps and the one cracked one i'll replace.

he's also getting me a quote on bbs bolts.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Dude! Are the caps held together with doubleside tape? Go try to seperate your cracked one. I have ONE uncracked BBS cap, but it's been removed from its backing.

These caps will polish right up by using a headlight polishing DIY. Same thing.


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

yeah! success, got it off with a steak knife in like 5 mins! you're the man!


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

what do you want for that face?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

PM me your address and I'll figure out shipping. Maybe 10 bucks plus shipping? I was going to polish it up for a little wall decor but I'd rather see it put to use!


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

PM'ed

oh and good news, BBS corporate on the ball, i got an email from them first thing this morning!

here's what he says:

Hi,

We have a carbon fiber “look” with silver BBS letters ($18 each), Black with gold BBS letters ($35 each), and red with gold letters ($35 each)
available.

Regards, 

Michael Cox 
Aftermarket Sales
BBS of America, Inc. 
5320 BBS Drive
Braselton , GA 30517
Tel: 770-967-9848 ext 3027
Fax: 770-967-9866
Toll free: 800-422-7972
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.bbs-usa.com



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! epic!


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

SMG how did you cut the tabs off the back of your carbon fiber caps?

nevermind i see you posted earlier how you did it.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Yeah, I used the Dremel reinforced plastic wheels, the normal ones stink too much cutting plastic.


----------

